# Bamboo, Moss Balls, and Bettas



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

So, today I went to petsmart. At first I was just getting a sponge filter but my current whisper filter started up and since it's connected to the tank, I decided to wait and see if it keep acting up.

Well, I was going to purchase a Moss ball, but they were $7.99. My boyfriend insisted on a piece of bamboo, which we purchased and put in Vallies tank. Well, I wanted to know if the bamboo can be trimmed/cut in order to fit better without anything from the plant leaking into the tank?

Otherwise, is it okay that part of it isn't fully submerged?

Another question, I really want a Moss ball. He is currently in a 1.5 g tank with a piece of bamboo, 2 soft plants, Sandy mini figure and a leaf hammock (Are leaf hammocks any good? Always wanted one).

Would adding a moss ball be too much or okay? And do I need to do anything extra for the tank as far as the bamboo goes?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Remeber the leaves of lucky bamboo need to be in air. Lucky bamboo is not a real bamboo.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

All of the leaves? Or just the ones on the top?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

All the leaves. Marimo has to be turned over and squezzed ounce a week.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

The marimo in there will be fine  It doesn't add to the bioload or anything. And aside from the once a week squeeze, it's virtually no maintenance.

Many people like the leaf hammocks, just be sure to remove the metal wire from it, as it can rust. The plastic part will pop right back into the suction cup.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You also have to make sure the Marimo direction is changed. Check my albums to see what I do with lucky bamboo.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you to everyone. I'll make a few changes to his tank and probably get a moss ball on the 6th. Is the one from petsmart okay or should I order one off the net?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Did you see my albums?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I just did. You have your bamboo in the filter right?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My twenty gallon filter has 2 my ten gallon filter has 1. Both my tanks have Lucky bamboo growing through the lid.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay. Thanks ChocolateBetta


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Yep the marimo moss balls from Petsmart are the real thing, and fine to buy


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Moss balls or Marimo is a species of algae that helps outcompete other algae.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

The moss ball often moves on it's own accord. But if it doesn't move it needs to be moved around and squeezed every so often. I can confirm that the bamboo leafs need to be kept out of the water. I was unfortunate to house my bamboo completely in water and I hadn't discovered this site at the time. I still feel horrible for housing my bamboo in unacceptable conditions.

If you want a cheap and easy plant, Ancharis and Water Wisteria are the ones to go for. They are also the ones I see in LPS most often. A single bunch(approx 8 stems) cost me $1.99. They can be left to float, be tied to a decor or rooted into the substrate.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Marimo unless the current or creates more oxygen will not move squezing will makes it float.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

When I worked at PetsMart I had 1 cup with a single moss ball. No one ever touched this cup/the cup was never moved. I observed the single ball moving several times a day.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The current. Mine does not move at all.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> The current. Mine does not move at all.


As I stated above. I had a moss ball in a CUP and observed it moving several times a day. The cup never got touched, never moved, the water didn't get changed for the entire time of my observation(which was actually 3 day).


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Some might move from the plant filling up with Oxygen.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I've watched youtube videos of proper moss ball care, thank you to everyone that has replied =] I feel much better after reading all the posts.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

The stems that are connected to the leaves, is it okay for those to be in the water or only the main stalk of the bamboo?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The main stalk can stay in water but the leaves need air access.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I know, but I'm asking about the stem connected from the stalk to the leaves?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The part that connects the two if I am understanding your question right will live in water and root.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay.. Thank you. Just making sure that the changes I made were okay for the bamboo.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you want Pothos and Peace lilies can be grown from the lids too.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll keep that in mind for when I upgrade him to his 10g sometime next month. I like having the live plants, I just need more info on them before I buy them. (Won't let my BF convince me until I have information)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pothos are great Nitrate filters.


----------

